# Florida im Mai???



## hd-treiber (17. Februar 2006)

Bin Anfang Mai wenn alles klappt ca. 2 Wochen in Florida. Kann mir jemand Tips geben, wie, womit und wo man evtl. ganz ungezwungen mal seine Pietsche vom Land aus ins Wasser halten könnte?

Bin allerdings mit Weibchen vorrangig zur Erholung (wobei die Definition mit sicherheit differenziert ist...|supergri ) dort. Das heißt wohl, ich würd es mit Angeln so "im Vorbeifahren" bei günstiger Gelegenheit probieren....

Frage: Lohnt sich`s ne eigene Angel mitzunehmen? Welche? (Länge - Wurfgewicht - Rolle?) oder wie siehts preismäßig mit Angeltouren (dann auch evtl. Boot) aus? 

Bin für jeden Input dankbar!#6 

Achso bin wohl paar Tage MiamiBeach / Ft. Lauderdale und ein paar Tage an der Westküste irgendwo zw. Naples und St. Petersburg. Von Miami gehts sicher mal einen Tag (oder zwei |supergri ) die Keys runter.


----------



## Big Fins (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66530&highlight=Miami


----------



## Volker2809 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

@ plaa Sawai: Vielen Dank, dass Du beim Hinweis "Florida" auf meinen Reisebericht verlinkst!! 

@ hd-treiber:Wie Du aus meinem Reisebericht lesen kannst, waren wir auch im Mai (2005) in Florida. Lese Dir auch mal den Bericht von Nick_A aus dem Jahre 2004 durch. Er ist mit seiner Frau auch die gleiche Rute abgefahren und hat einige Bilder eingestellt. Außerdem hat er sehr viel Ahnung vom Angeln vor Floridas Küsten. Wir waren letztes Jahr einige Tage gemeinsam vor den Keys unterwegs. Falls er das lesen sollte: Alles Gute zum heutigen Geburtstag!!!

Wenn Du noch offene Fragen haben solltest, dann einfach nochmal melden. Du kannst übrigens sehr günstig Ausrüstung von guter Qualität in Florida kaufen. 

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, dann zögere nicht.... Wir helfen gern!

Gruß aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## Volker2809 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

Hier noch der direkte Link zum Reisebericht von Nick_A:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=32455&highlight=cape+coral


----------



## norge_klaus (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

Hi HD !

Da gibt es vielfältige Möglichkeiten. Von Land aus kann man es von den Fishing-Piers aus versuchen. Gibt es zwar nicht viele, aber zwischen Miami und Ft. Lauderdale findest Du bestimmt was. Ansonsten würde ich Dir empfehlen, wenn Du auf die Keys fährts, im Bereich der vielen Brücken zu angeln, die die Keys miteinander verbinden. Solltest Du bis südlich von Key Largo kommen, ist sicher der nördliche Bereich der 7 miles Bridge eine gute Location. Die Einheimischen angeln dort auch von den Überresten der alten Brücke aus.

Bootstouren gibt es schon preiswert mit den sogenannten Partybooten. Ist ähnlich wie Kuttertour ab Heiligenhafen nur kommerzieller und entspannter. Schau einfach vor Ort in die gelben Seiten und such Dir einen Angelladen. Da liegen immer Flyer und die haben auch Tipps für solche Touren (ca. 35 - 50 USD für 7-8 h).

Gruß Norge_Klaus

für weitere infos, please feel free for contact me...via PN


----------



## angelschnur (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

Hallo Herbert !
Bin selber ende Mai bis mitte April vor ort (Cape coral) !
Über Gerät und Ausrüstung bin ich selber noch nicht wirklich informiert!
Allerdings kann ich dir nur empfehlen angeln mit auf deine Reise mitzunehmen !!! Florida ist ein absolutes Anglerparadies  !
Ansonsten Gibt es riesige Angelshops mit wirklich unschlagbaren preisen !!!!
Ich werde mich mehr auf die Bootsangelei konzentrieren da ich ein Boot direkt vor der Haustür habe mit zugang zum Golf von Mexico .
Vielleicht hast du ja Zeit und lust dir ein Boot zu Chartern ? Die Preise sollen zwischen 70 -900 usd liegen je nach Geschmack und Geldbeutel  !!!
Mehr kann ich dir leider auch noch nicht schreiben, weil ich vorher noch woanders hinfliege, und mich bis jetzt nur mit diesem Reiseziel beschäftigt habe.


   MfG

           Sascha


----------



## Big Fins (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> @ plaa Sawai: Vielen Dank, dass Du beim Hinweis "Florida" auf meinen Reisebericht verlinkst!!
> Volker


 
Na so einen umfangreichen Reisebericht mit zahllosen Fotos in bester Qualität behält man doch gern in Erinnerung und empfiehlt ihn weiter  .


----------



## guifri (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

Florida is kacke.......:q


----------



## guifri (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

Florida is kacke Teil 2:k


----------



## guifri (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

@angelschnur
Pass aber mit dem Boot auf, wo Du langfährst.

Manchmal wird´s echt schwierig wegen der Untiefen....Besorg Dir Karten und wenn möglich, fahr mit elektr. Karten...

Ich sag immer: Da, wo die Vögel im Wasser stehen, nicht langfahren


----------



## Hechthunter21 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

#hmal eine Frage am Rande 
ist dieses Theater mit den Ruten bei der Ein/Ausreise in die USA vorbei#c

da war doch mal was!


----------



## angelschnur (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

Hallo Guifri !!
Danke für den Tip, werde meine Augen offen halten. |uhoh: |supergri 
Wie ich deinen Bildern entnehmen kann, hast du da wohl eine Kuttertour mitgemacht .Lohnt sich sowas oder ist das eher was für Touristen ?

Gruss 

              Sascha


----------



## guifri (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

@angelschnur

Kommt drauf an, wie man´s sieht. Mir hat´s Spaß gemacht. Kannst jede Menge Snapper fangen und brauchst auch nicht selber filetieren.

Würde aber, eigene Vorfächer (Stahl) mitnehmen, falls mal was Größeres beißt.

Im Okt. 04 kam ein bisschen Unruhe an Bord auf, als ich mit meiner kleinen Tica-Spinnrute nen lemonshark hochgepumpt hatte 

Mit dem Kuttertackle hast Du keine Chance große Fische hochzubekommen.

Wenn Du ein Boot vor Ort hast, besorg Dir so ne Seekarte, wo die fishingreefs eingezeichnet sind. Da hast Du gute Chancen gute Fische zu fangen...

Halt Dich aber unbedingt an die Geschwindkeitsbegrenzungen mit dem Boot. Ich bin beim letzten Mal so gerade noch mit ner Warning davon gekommen....Es wird laufend kontrolliert....


----------



## Volker2809 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



> Wie ich deinen Bildern entnehmen kann, hast du da wohl eine Kuttertour mitgemacht .Lohnt sich sowas oder ist das eher was für Touristen ?


 
Diese "Kuttertouren" sind schon ganz witzig, aber man darf sich nicht zuviel davon erwarten. 
Es gibt grundsätzlich zwei Arten von "Deep-Sea-Fishing"-Touren:
Bei der günstigen Variante fährst Du mit einer Vielzahl von Leuten (ca. 20 bis 30) für 4 Stunden (Half-Day) bzw. 8 Stunden (Full-Day) aufs Meer. In der Regel wird Grundangeln betrieben. Die Ausfahrten kosten ca. 30,-- Dollar für den Half-Day-Trip (Full-Day hatten wir nie gemacht). Die Ausrüstung kannst Du Dir an Bord ausleihen, was nur ein paar Dollar mehr kostet. Jedoch ist die Qualität der Ausrüstung häufig nicht das Beste. Die Fänge (meistens Snapper) kannst Du i.d.R. von der Crew filetieren lassen und mitnehmen. Wir hatten unsere Fänge der Crew geschenkt. 
Am besten schaut man bei den Hotels im Empfangsbereich die Touristen-Flyer durch. Dort findet man eigentlich immer einen Flyer von "Deep-Sea-Fishing". Zwischen Miami und Hollywood/Fl. ist eine Marina, bei der man auch Nachtfischen buchen kann. Der Trip geht dann von 20.00 Uhr bis ca. 01.00 Uhr und ist sehr zu empfehlen, da es dann nicht mehr so heiß ist. 

Die zweite Variante sind die Charter-Boote, die zwischen 600,-- und 900,-- Dollar kosten, je nach Dauer der Ausfahrt (Half- oder Full-Day). Auf diesen Booten kannst Du mit max. 6 Anglern rausfahren. In der Regel wird hierbei auf Hai, Dolphin, Marlin, etc. geangelt, mit Auslegern zum Schleppfischen und Kampfstuhl für die ganz Großen. Diesen Spass haben wir uns jedoch nicht geleistet, wobei ich es heute sehr bereue. 

Werde mal ein paar Bilder von den günstigen Bootstouren einstellen!

Gruß aus Nürnberg,

Volker


Mein erster Snapper!
http://img376.*ih.us/img376/5638/img20000mx.jpg


Eine Adresse am Golf von Mexiko
http://img376.*ih.us/img376/1268/img20021rp.jpg

Eine Leihausrüstung mit Köder fürs Angeln auf Thun (Ausnahmsweise kein Grundfischen an diesem Tag)
http://img376.*ih.us/img376/2203/img21468rz.jpg


Fischkiste beim Nachtangeln (leider etwas verwackelt)
http://img376.*ih.us/img376/2577/img21619me.jpg


----------



## angelschnur (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

Hallo Volker und Guifri !!!
Dank euch beiden !Was benötige ich eigentlich für Angelruten u. Rollen,schnüre ??? Möchte Drei Ruten+Rollen mit auf die Reise nehmen und 
bin, was Ruten und Rollen anbelangt ganz gut ausgestattet. Müsste jetzt nur noch wissen welche ich mitnehme !!! Für Tarpon und Haie wollte ich meine Shimano TLD 20 und ne 30lbs rute mitnehmen mit ner 30lbs mono. 
Dann wollte ich noch Zwei Spinnruten mitnehmen, nur mit welchem Wurfgewicht und schnur ???
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja sagen mit welchen Gerätschaften ich ganz gut abgedeckt wäre!!!

Im vorraus schon mal besten Dank.

Gruss   

         Sascha


----------



## guifri (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

30lbs is schon ordentlich...würde ich nur mitnehmen, wenn du auch genug zeit has, auf tarpon zu gehen und dich nach den "standorten" zu erkundigen..

ich habe ansonsten alles mit den spinnruten gefangen (auch auf gurnd gelegt)...

ich würde 40ere und eine 70er mitnehmen...

die 30lbs kannst du auch für die grobe grundangelei nehmen, fettes langes stahlvorfach und halber köderfisch z.b. auf der pier in ft. myers beach garantieren schon fast haiattacken....#6


----------



## hd-treiber (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

Moin Leutz, vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Infos, werd schauen was sich da so machen lässt. Flug is jedenfalls gebucht....:m


----------



## Volker2809 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



> Dank euch beiden !Was benötige ich eigentlich für Angelruten u. Rollen,schnüre ??? Möchte Drei Ruten+Rollen mit auf die Reise nehmen und
> bin, was Ruten und Rollen anbelangt ganz gut ausgestattet.


 
Wenn ich wieder nach Florida fliege, dann würde ich persönlich zwei Spinnruten, davon eine mit 2,10 - 2,40 Meter 10-30 Gramm und einer 2500er Rolle fürs sehr leichte Fischen auf Snapper mit lebenden Shrimps als Köder. Die zweite Spinnrute in 3,00 Meter mit 4000er Rolle und entsprechend höherem Wurfgewicht bis ca. 100 Gramm für lebenden oder toten Köderfisch vom Steg oder vom Boot aus. Und eine 30 lbs Bootsrute mit stabiler Multi (Penn oder Shimano) zum Schleppfischen. 
Das Angeln auf Hai vom Pier ist in Ft. Myers übrigens verboten. Jedoch hast Du theoretisch Chancen auf einen Tarpon vom Pier, wobei es mit dem Landen wohl etwas schwierig wird. 
Am meisten Spass hat mir das Angeln mit den Shrimps gemacht. Gebissen haben überwiegend Catfische, die aber am leichten Geschirr unwahrscheinlich viel Spass machen. Hatte dazu einen Haken der Größe 3/0 bzw. 4/0 ohne Blei verwendet. Einfach auswerfen und langsam reinzupfen. Die Bisse lassen dann nie lange auf sich warten. Es gibt in Florida ein super Buch: Bait and Tackle. Das findest Du in jedem Angelladen und davon gibt es in Florida sehr viele |supergri .
Darin findest Du viele Tips fürs Meeresangeln und es wird auch sehr ausführlich auf die verschiedenen Köder und Montagen eingegangen. Ist mittlerweile mein Lieblingsbuch zum Thema Angeln. 
Was ich noch empfehle: Kauf Dir einen Landehandschuh von Lindsey bei Bass Pro oder im Wal-Mart. Kosten dort ca. 19,-- Dollar (bei uns hier ca. 30,-- Euro). Der Handschuh schützt Dich vor den scharfen Zähnen von Barracudas oder den Stacheln der Catfische. Außerdem solltest Du Dir eine kleine batteriebetriebene Sauerstoffpumpe für die lebenden Shrimps kaufen. 
Was uns im letzten Urlaub gefehlt hat, war ein gutes Hardmono. Hatte zwar eines mitgenommen aus Deutschland, aber es taugte nichts. Wir hatten drüben aber keines bekommen. 
So, jetzt erst mal wieder genug!

Schöne Grüße aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## guifri (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

"Das Angeln auf Hai vom Pier ist in Ft. Myers übrigens verboten. Jedoch hast Du theoretisch Chancen auf einen Tarpon vom Pier, wobei es mit dem Landen wohl etwas schwierig wird. "

Die richtige "Ausrede" hast Du ja gerdae selbst geliefert und es weden zwangsläufig regelmäßig auch große Haie an der Pier gehakt. Man kann ja nicht drumherum angeln, wenn man da angelt...

z.B. mit lebenden Greenbacks auf Seatrout zu fischen, bringen dort auch häufige Haibisse mit sich...

Die Haie sind einfach da! Habe im Herbst 2004 einen echt fetten Hammerhai direkt an der Pier majestätisch unter der Wasseroberfläche vorbeigleiten sehen. Das war schon ein cooler Anblick ca. 30m vom nächsten menschlichen Schwimmer entfernt :q


----------



## Volker2809 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

Wir hatten letztes Jahr auch Bisse von Hammerhaien nur ca. 50 - 70 Meter vom Ufer entfernt. 

@guifri: Ich geb dir Recht. Die Haie wissen nicht, dass das Angeln vom Pier auf sie verboten ist |supergri .
Hast Du übrigens schon gelesen, dass Fischmäulchen und Nick_A nächsten Monat wieder auf die Keys zum Tarponjagen fliegen? Florida ist wirklich anglerisch ein Traum!

Gruß,

Volker


----------



## hd-treiber (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wir hatten letztes Jahr auch Bisse von Hammerhaien nur ca. 50 - 70 Meter vom Ufer entfernt. ....


 
Hoffe Du hast es überlebt....:q :q :q


----------



## Yoshi (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

Hallo hd-Treiber,

also ich kann dir nur von meinen Erfahrungen in Naples berichten.
Dort fängt man besonders gut an den Boots-Einfahrtspassagen
und nachts an Steinschüttungen, die ins Meer reingehen. Tagsüber habe ich fast ausschließlich sog. "Jacks" zwischen 30 und 80cm auf Fliege und Twister gefangen. Nachts aber auch Catfische, Rochen und div. Barscharten. Als Köder habe ich fast ausschließlich Fischstücke verwendet. Als Rute habe ich für beides eine 3,60m lange leichte Karpfenrute genommen. Habe aber auch Einheimische gesehen, die tagsüber beim Waten mit der Fligenrute sog. "Snooks" gefangen haben. Übrigens braucht man (zumindest in Naples) für`s Meeresangen eine Genehmigung, die es in jedem größeren Angelladen gibt. Nur auf dem Pier ist das Angeln für jederman erlaubt. Kontrolliert worden bin ich jedoch nie. Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.
Grüsse
Yoshi


----------



## Volker2809 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



> Hoffe Du hast es überlebt....:q :q :q


 
Ich schon ........... er nicht:

http://img46.*ih.us/img46/2148/img31489yt5bb.jpg


----------



## Volker2809 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



> Übrigens braucht man (zumindest in Naples) für`s Meeresangen eine Genehmigung, die es in jedem größeren Angelladen gibt.


 
So ist es und die braucht man meines Wissens in ganz Florida fürs Meeresangeln. Es gibt u.a. Wochen- und Jahreskarten. Wir haben uns nur Wochenkarten gekauft. Man kann die auch telefonisch bestellen und man bekommt dann am Telefon eine Nummernkombination mitgeteilt, die bei einer Kontrolle von der Aufsicht online überprüft werden kann. Genial einfach!! Allerdings muss man am Telefon seine Kreditkartendaten durchgeben, was mir nicht so gut gefällt.

Selber kontrolliert wurden wir nicht, aber ich habe eine Kontrolle durch die Wasserpolizei bei einem Angelboot gesehen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Polizei in USA groß mit sich reden lässt wenn man keine Lizenz hat.


----------



## guifri (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

aprospos

hier einer der besten deutschen berichte, die ich bisher dazu gelesen habe.

so kanns gehen, wenn man das thema angeln in florida konsequent angeht. 

bei fragen an boardie tiffy wenden 

http://www.bootsangler.com/USA2004.html


----------



## Nick_A (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

Hallo Sasche und hd-Treiber, #h

da habt Ihr ja bereits einige sehr gute Infos von Guido m Tagchen auch :m), Volker und Klaus erhalten !

Bzgl. des super Beitrags von Tiffy kann ich Guido nur zustimmen ! #6

Hier noch ein paar weitere Beiträge:

Unsere zweite Reise auf die Keys (letztes Jahr)

"Grundlagenthread" für Tiffys Bericht

Wenn Ihr vom Ufer aus im Meer (!) -egal ob Brücke, Pier oder was auch immer- angeln wollt, dann benötigt Ihr keinen "Erlaubnisschein". Anders ist das allerdings ggf. im Süßwasser...da lieber bitte nochmals prüfen!

Die Erlaubnisscheine werden benötigt, wenn Ihr vom Boot aus angeln wollt (es sei denn, daß Ihr eine Tour mit einem Charterunternehmen macht).

Ich wurde übrigens vorletztes Jahr INTENSIV von der Wasserpolizei gefilzt !!! Sowohl die Lizenz, dern Personalausweis (könnte ja sein, daß ich ein gesuchter Verbrecher bin  ), die gefangenen Fischarten (könnte ja auch ein untermaßiger oder geschützter Fisch dabei sein), die Bootsausrüstung inkl. Westen und FEUERLÖSCHER...

Ich habe übrigens damals ein offizielles "Warning" (Verwarnung) erhalten, da blöderweise der auf dem gemieteten Boot mitgeführte Feuerlöscher nicht mehr in Ordnung war !!! Eine Strafe/Buße habe ich allerdings nicht erhalten ! 



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> #hmal eine Frage am Rande
> ist dieses Theater mit den Ruten bei der Ein/Ausreise in die USA vorbei#c
> 
> da war doch mal was!



Theater kann es grundsätzlich immer mit der schadhaften Behandlung von Ruten beim Transport geben  Ein "grundsätzliches Problem" kenne ich allerdings nicht...ganz im Gegenteil...mit einer dicken Bazooka mit vielen Ruten drinnen wurden WIR immer schnell von den Kontrolleuren durchgewunken ! Schließlich sind ja auch ca. 90% aller Amerikaner auch begeisterte Angler !  :m


----------



## Nick_A (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> Was benötige ich eigentlich für Angelruten u. Rollen,schnüre ??? Möchte Drei Ruten+Rollen mit auf die Reise nehmen und
> bin, was Ruten und Rollen anbelangt ganz gut ausgestattet. Müsste jetzt nur noch wissen welche ich mitnehme !!! Für Tarpon und Haie wollte ich meine Shimano TLD 20 und ne 30lbs rute mitnehmen mit ner 30lbs mono.
> Dann wollte ich noch Zwei Spinnruten mitnehmen, nur mit welchem Wurfgewicht und schnur ???



Da doch erstmal ein paar kleine Gegenfragen:

- Wo willst Du angeln ? 
- Auf was willst Du angeln ?
- Willst Du Dir dort ggf. ein eigenes Boot ausleihen?

Grunsätzlich riecht bei den allermeisten Haien und Tarpons eine TLD 20 locker aus ! 30lbs Mono ist auch ok...solange Du nicht auf Dolphins etc schleppen  oder aber wirklich "im Tiefen" vor den Keys fischen willst.

Ich selber nutze allerdings lieber geflochtene Schnüre (generell)...die Amis schwören allerdings zu über 90% auf Mono 

Bzgl. der Spinnruten kommt es auch wieder darauf an, wo Du fischen willst! Wenn Du auf den Keys an einigen Hot-Spots auf Tarpon an den Brücken gehen willst, dann sollte es schon eine Rute mit Wurfgewicht von MINDESTENS 150gr. sein.

Wenn Du allerdings auf Snook in den Mangroven aus bist, dann ist eine leichte Spinnrute mit bis zu MAX 70gr. Wurfgewicht (besser 30-50gr.) besser, da man hier meist mit Shrimps ohne / mit wenig Blei angelt...und diesen leichten Köder kannst Du mit einer nicht allzu schweren Rute einfach besser werfen!

--> Entscheidender ist allerdings auch noch die Frage (falls Du ein Boot ausleihst) WAS FÜR EIN Boot Du ggf. ausleihen willst.

--> Willst Du weit raus an den Riffen / Wracks fischen, dann sollte es eher "hochseetauglich" sein. Mit solch einer Bootsart wird dann allerdings das Fischen auf Snook, Snapper, etc. in und an den Mangroven zur Qual! Da ist ein kleines Boot mit wenig Tiefgang definitiv die bessere Wahl ! :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

.... es war klar, dass du hierzu posten wirst, jedoch zu dieser Zeit |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 

Habe mir auch alles durchgelesen, auch deinen Bericht von Florida 2004 (da wurde es mir ganz warm ums Herz :q ). Besonders super fand ich den Bericht von Tiffy.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

.... was ihr alle etwas überlesen habt ist, dass hd-treiber sein "Weibchen" mit dabei hat.

Wenn dein "Weibchen" nicht mitangelt, solltest du solche Ecken anfahren, wo sie auch Spaß dran hat. 

Beginnen wir in Miami bzw. Fort Lauderdale - Du im BassProShop und sie als Ausgleich in einen Mall (Sawgrass z.B.)

Dann empfehlenswert ist Ft. Myers Beach, denn sie könnte an einem traumhaften Strand sein und du hättest gleich den Hafen dort (Bootsverleih oder Fishingtours - bitte nur mit eigener Anglerausrüstung).

Gemeinsam durch die Everglades! Irre toll!!!!

Auf den Keys ist Islamorada wunderschön für sie und ein Traum für jeden Angler. Kurzer Stop im BassProShop dort, für all das, was man(n) in Fort Lauderdale vergessen hat.

Super Futtern kann man in Marathon (gebe dir gerne ein paar Adressen hierzu)

Gemeinsam nach Key West! Wirklich einen Besuch wert!

Für die gesamte Tour gleich in Miami das Discount Guide/Hotel Coupons Heft besorgen, denn Anfang Mai habt ihr wirklich die Möglichkeit gute und preiswerte Unterkünfte zu bekommen.

Für den Rest ist mein Mann (Nick_A) ein sehr guter Ansprechpartner, wenn ich auch der Meinung bin, dass ich diesesmal außer meiner Cabo nichts im Gepäck haben werden, denn ich werde mich im BassProShop mit Ruten, MultiRolle und sonstigem Zubehör neueindecken (mit Nick´s Goldcard versteht sich :q :q :q )


----------



## Nick_A (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Rest ist mein Mann (Nick_A) ein sehr guter Ansprechpartner, wenn ich auch der Meinung bin, dass ich diesesmal außer meiner Cabo nichts im Gepäck haben werden, denn ich werde mich im BassProShop mit Ruten, MultiRolle und sonstigem Zubehör neueindecken (mit Nick´s Goldcard versteht sich :q :q :q )




Ohwehohweh....mit MEINER GOLDCARD ?!? |uhoh: 

Datt werden wir noch sehen !  :q


Tiffys Angelerfolge sind dieses Jahr die Messlatte, Süße :l  !!! Da gibbet dann auch keine Ausreden "ich will nicht so weit raus"   ***GRINS***


----------



## guifri (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

".... was ihr alle etwas überlesen habt ist, dass hd-treiber sein "Weibchen" mit dabei hat."

nein, nicht überlesen...er wollte doch nur was zum angeln wissen, oder?#d


----------



## ernie1973 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

.....hm...ich war bisher immer nur zum Spring-Break in Florida!

...und ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich da doch glatt das Angeln vergessen habe!

;O)

...nun, wo ich aber solide bin, sollte ich mich wohl auch mal damit befassen!

Kennt jemand zufällig die Gegend um San Francisco in anglerischer Hinsicht???

Da bin ich im April und ich weiß nicht, ob es lohnt, eine Angel einzupacken!

( Ecke bei Novato / SF )

Gruss,

Arnd


----------



## Volker2809 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

@Nick_A: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du mit der Fishing License Recht hast. So wie ich das verstehe, benötigen nur Ansässige keine License beim Uferangeln im Meer. Touristen jedoch müssen diese erwerben. Ich hänge mal die Bestimmungen an:


*Recreational Saltwater Fishing License* 
You do not need a license if you are: 
·         Any child under 16 years of age. 
·         Any resident who is a member of the United States Armed Forces and not stationed in this state, when home on leave for 30 days or less, upon submission of orders. 
·         Any person fishing who has been accepted as a client for developmental disabilities services by the Children and Family Services, provided the department furnishes proof thereof. 
·         Any resident fishing in saltwater from land or from a structure fixed to the land. 
·         Any person fishing from a for-hire vessel (guide, charter, party boat) that has a valid vessel license. 
·         Any person fishing from a vessel, the operator of which has a valid vessel license issued in the name of the operator of the vessel. 
·         Any person who holds a valid saltwater products license (SPL). 
·         Any person fishing for recreational purposes from a pier that has been issued a valid pier saltwater fishing license. 
·         Any resident fishing for a saltwater species in fresh water from land or from a structure fixed to land. 
·         Any resident fishing for mullet in fresh water who has a valid Florida freshwater fishing license. 
·         Any resident 65 years of age or older who has in her or his possession proof of age and residency.  A no-cost license under this paragraph may be obtained from any tax collector's office upon proof of age and residency and must be in the possession of the resident during hunting, freshwater fishing, and saltwater fishing activities. ·         Any employee of the commission who takes freshwater fish, saltwater fish, or game as part of employment with the commission, or any other person authorized by commission permit to take freshwater fish, saltwater fish, or game for scientific or educational purposes. 


*Mein Englisch ist leider nicht so besonders gut, aber vielleicht kann jemand von Euch dass nochmal überfliegen und bestätigen. *

*Gruß,*

*Volker*​


----------



## guifri (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

@volker und nickA...

auch vom ufer ist eine saltwaterlicense erforderlich, AUßER an den fishingpiers (wie beispielsweise die in ft. myers beach). da steht dann aber in dickes schild, wo draufsteht....kram in meinen erinnerungen:

no license recommended? oder so ähnlich...


----------



## angelschnur (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

Hallo !!!
Vielen Dank erstmal an alle für die Info´s und Tipps ! Habe in Cape Coral ein Pantonboot zur Verfügung . War das einzige, das noch verfübar war ! Hatte vorerst an ein anderes Reiseziel (Mexico am Pazific) gedacht ! Aber meiner Freundin zuliebe habe ich mich dann umorientieren müssen und habe deshalb erst im Januar gebucht !So kann sie schön ihre Schühchen kaufen die sie schon immer mal haben wollte und Vattern geht Fischen :q !!!!!!!!!
Angeln möchte ich natürlich in erster Linie vom Boot aus auf Cobia, Tarpon,
Barracuda und was sonst noch gerade vor Ort ist.
Laut Chartkalendar soll März,April die beste Zeit für Cobia sein ! 
Werd mir auf jedenfall das von Volker empfohlene Buch "bait u.tackle" in Florida besorgen und vernünftige Hardmono u.Stahlvorfächer mitnehmen. Wie ich den Reiseberichten entnehmen konnte, scheint mir das nicht ganz so unwichtig zu sein |supergri !!!!
So nun möchte ich mich aber erstmal entschuldigen da am Do um 13.15h mein Flieger von Hannover nach London und anschliessend mein nächster Flieger von Oxfort nach Ascension Island geht:k :k :k . Da soll es auf die Großen der Meere gehen. Blue Marlin,Yellowfintuna usw.|supergri |supergri |supergri . Bin aber in neun Tagen wieder hier !!


Bis dann erstmal #h 


L.G.

   Sascha


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> So nun möchte ich mich aber erstmal entschuldigen da am Do um 13.15h mein Flieger von Hannover nach London und anschliessend mein nächster Flieger von Oxfort nach Ascension Island geht:k :k :k . Da soll es auf die Großen der Meere gehen. Blue Marlin,Yellowfintuna usw.|supergri |supergri |supergri . Bin aber in neun Tagen wieder hier !!
> 
> Bis dann erstmal #h
> 
> ...



Wir hoffen auf einen brandheißen Report!!!#6


----------



## Nick_A (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> So kann sie schön ihre Schühchen kaufen die sie schon immer mal haben wollte und Vattern geht Fischen :q !!!!!!!!!



Hi Sascha

nunja...wirklich schöne Schühchen (und Kleidung) haben wir in Florida bisher selten gefunden...bis auf Jeans, T-Shirts und Sportschuhe.  Die Amis haben wirklich einen Kleidungsgeschmack zum Abgewöhnen und Heulen ! :c Aber irgendwas wird sie sicher finden 



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> Angeln möchte ich natürlich in erster Linie vom Boot aus auf Cobia, Tarpon, Barracuda und was sonst noch gerade vor Ort ist.
> Laut Chartkalendar soll März,April die beste Zeit für Cobia sein !
> Werd mir auf jedenfall das von Volker empfohlene Buch "bait u.tackle" in Florida besorgen und vernünftige Hardmono u.Stahlvorfächer mitnehmen. Wie ich den Reiseberichten entnehmen konnte, scheint mir das nicht ganz so unwichtig zu sein !!!!



Das Buch ist wirklich sehr empfehlenswert ! #6

Hardmono kannste übrigens getrost daheim lassen ! Ausser Du willst an sehr "muscheligen" Stellen auf Snapper angeln (die Teilchen schaffen es in kürzester Zeit immer wieder die Schnur an den scharfen Muscheln insbesondere an den muschelbesetzten Bootsstegen zu durchtrennen!).

Ich habe es übrigens letztes Jahr mehrfach mit dem dicksten Hardmono versucht Barracudas zu überlisten (mit 0,80 mm bis 1,20mm). Die Größe der Barras lag dabei jeweils zwischen 0,8 und ca. 1,2m! 

Grundsätzlich funktioniert das mit der relativ durchsichtigen Schnur recht gut sie zum Anbiss zu überreden ... auf Stahl haben die frechen Biester in 90% der Fälle sofort wieder abgedreht !!! #q :r Allerdings hatten die Teile meist selbst die dicksten Hardmono-Vorfächer innerhalb von Millisekunden durch ... ZUM VERZWEIFELN !!! :c 

Wenn natürlich ein paar kleinere Barras rumschwimmen sollten, dann könnte ggf. vielleicht doch das Hardmono halten.



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> So nun möchte ich mich aber erstmal entschuldigen da am Do um 13.15h mein Flieger von Hannover nach London und anschliessend mein nächster Flieger von Oxfort nach Ascension Island geht:k :k . Da soll es auf die Großen der Meere gehen. Blue Marlin,Yellowfintuna usw.|supergri |supergri |supergri . Bin aber in neun Tagen wieder hier !!



Datt is ja wohl ´ne Frechheit !!! Hier mit Ascension Island zu prahlen !!! #q  Wehe, wenn da nicht ein umfassender Bericht mit vielen dicken Fischen rauskommen sollte !!!|supergri 

Viele Erfolg, Spaß und tight lines
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> @volker und nickA...
> 
> auch vom ufer ist eine saltwaterlicense erforderlich, AUßER an den fishingpiers (wie beispielsweise die in ft. myers beach). da steht dann aber in dickes schild, wo draufsteht....kram in meinen erinnerungen:
> 
> no license recommended? oder so ähnlich...



Hi Volker und Guido #h

danke für die Berichtigung...da hatte ich wohl eine nicht ganz korrekte Info im Hinterkopf ! 

Da ich aber ohnehin immer die Jahreslizenz genommen habe, war dies nie wirklich ein Thema für mich !

Zur Lizenz...bei der Entnahme von einigen Fischarten (z.B. Tarpon, Snook) benötigt man teilweise noch eine Zusatzlizenz. Steht aber alles auf den Karten drauf bzw. man wird dann im Angelgeschäft darauf hingewiesen. Solange man diese speziellen Fischarten aber wieder released ist das aber gar kein Thema.


----------



## angelschnur (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hoffen auf einen brandheißen Report!!!#6


 


Bericht folgt !!!!!


L.G. Sascha


----------



## Volker2809 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



> Grundsätzlich funktioniert das mit der relativ durchsichtigen Schnur recht gut sie zum Anbiss zu überreden ... auf Stahl haben die frechen Biester in 90% der Fälle sofort wieder abgedreht !!! #q :r Allerdings hatten die Teile meist selbst die dicksten Hardmono-Vorfächer innerhalb von Millisekunden durch ... ZUM VERZWEIFELN !!! :c


 
Stimmt Robert, dass war echt zum verzweifeln. Aber als ich das Hardmono aus Deutschland mitgebracht hatte und Du den "Biss-Test" machtest, wussten wir, dass es Schrott-Qualität war . Vielleicht wäre das Original von Climax besser gewesen. Hatte es mir nach Florida gekauft, konnte es aber bisher nicht beim Angeln testen. Habe nur einige Vorfächer fürs Raubfischangeln damit vorbereitet. Es lässt sich wesentlich besser knoten als das was ich mitgebracht hatte. Mit Crimphülsen hält es auch sicherlich besser als mein Karpfenknoten im Maul vom Barracuda |peinlich , gell Robert |supergri .

Fairerweise muß ich noch erwähnen, dass die Barras auch den guten Mann´s-Wobbler von Robert in zwei Teile zerlegt haben. Ist schon irre, was die für Beisserchen haben #d .


----------



## Volker2809 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



> Kennt jemand zufällig die Gegend um San Francisco in anglerischer Hinsicht???
> Da bin ich im April und ich weiß nicht, ob es lohnt, eine Angel einzupacken!


 
Hallo Arnd!
Leider kann ich Dir zu der Ecke von USA nicht weiterhelfen. Aber mach doch einfach einen neuen Thread im Weltweit-Forum auf. Bin mir sicher, dass Du einiges an Tipps von anderen Boardies bekommen wirst! Viel Erfolg und schönen Urlaub!! |wavey: 

Gruß,

Volker


----------



## hd-treiber (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

Nochmal vielen Dank für Eure Tips und Verlinkungen auf die Berichte. 
Werd zusehen, dass ich zwei Spinnruten verschiedenen Wurfgewichts mitkrieg und von den Brücken oder woanders vom Land aus Glück habe. Mit diesen Partybooten weiß ich noch nicht ob das so mein fall ist. Zu einem Charter mit ner Handvoll Leuten sagt mein Geldbeutel NO. Die Urlaubskasse ist vom letzten Jahr (4,5 wochen USA#6 )noch etwas geschröpft:c...


----------



## michl (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

hi hd und alle anderen, #6 
mächtig interessant dieser thread mit all den verlinkten reiseberichten|supergri 

ich bin auch bald für zwei wochen in florida #6 
und zwar die 2.aprilhälfte in pompano beach 
jetzt meine frage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wer kennt sich dort aus und hat ein paar tipps für mich? 
z.b.besonders schöne stellen in pompano, lizenzsituation, shops.... usw.
das wird kein reiner fischerurlaub (werd hpts. die zeit nutzen mir die gegend anzuschauen und fortzugehen, da das mein erster usa-aufenthalt wird);|supergri |supergri
trotzdem hat dieser thread meine vorfreude so richtig angeheizt |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes


----------



## Volker2809 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

Hallo Michl, 

Pompano Beach müsste in der Nähe von Fort Lauderdale sein. Dann bist Du schon mal nicht weit weg vom BASS PRO SHOP :l #6 . Lass am Besten die Kreditkarte zuhause :q ! 

Jetzt ernsthaft: Schau mal auf den Link ---->

http://www.southfloridasportfishing.com/

Dort findest Du jede Menge anglerische Infos zu Deinem Gebiet. Einen Baitshop hab ich in Google auf alle Fälle schon mal gefunden. Auch soll in Pompano Beach im Mai ein großes Fishing Rodeo stattfinden. Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es anglerisch gut erschlossen ist. 

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand von den Anderen die Ecke. Auf alle Fälle hast Du Dir eine schöne Ecke zum Urlaub machen ausgesucht!! Viel Spaß!


Gruß aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## michl (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michl,
> 
> Pompano Beach müsste in der Nähe von Fort Lauderdale sein. Dann bist Du schon mal nicht weit weg vom BASS PRO SHOP :l #6 . Lass am Besten die Kreditkarte zuhause :q !
> 
> ...


 
hi volker, 
vielen dank für den link, sehr interessant!
hab dort gleich mal nach dem aktuellem wetter in pompano gesehen#v 
diesen nachmittag: 83°fahrenheit (~28°celsius):g :g:g und bis mitte april wirds auf alle fälle noch heißer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 geil!|jump:
werd mich dort auch gleich mal schlaumachen wie die lizenzpreise für den dortigen hafen aussehen;

für den pro bass shop werd ich einen ganzen vormittag einplanen, aber ich kann dir nicht versprechen, dass ich deinen rat mit der kreditkarte befolgen kann :q --> aber ich werd mir abhelfen, indem ich einfach mein reisegepäck schmal halte, somit ist die chance größer, dass ich dem problem entgehe, dass du am flughafen in orlando hattest:q :q


----------



## Nick_A (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



			
				michl schrieb:
			
		

> werd mich dort auch gleich mal schlaumachen wie die lizenzpreise für den dortigen hafen aussehen;



Hi Michl #h

die Lizenzpreise gelten für ganz Florida und sind auch nicht regional fällig, sondern müssen nur einmalig (für den jeweiligen Zeitraum) gekauft werden.

--> Die gekaufte Lizenz ist in ganz Florida gültig !

Unterscheiden muss man dabei natürlich "Salzwasser-" und "Süsswasser-Lizenz" ... die sind beide getrennt zu erwerben...gelten dabei aber dann jeweils in ganz Florida !

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## michl (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michl #h
> 
> die Lizenzpreise gelten für ganz Florida und sind auch nicht regional fällig, sondern müssen nur einmalig (für den jeweiligen Zeitraum) gekauft werden.
> 
> ...


 
hi robert:m 
thx für die info!
das macht die sache natürlich um vieles unkomplizierter;:m


----------



## HD4ever (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

wenn ich mir *dieses* so ansehe, könnte das Brandungsangeln ja ne sehr interessante Sache sein ....  :m


----------



## michl (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mir *dieses* so ansehe, könnte das Brandungsangeln ja ne sehr interessante Sache sein .... :m


 
hai:q 
sieht ja sehr geil aus!
ich würde das anfangs nur mit einem guide machen; hast du eine ahnung wieviel man für so eine gecoachte hai-tour rechnen kann? |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida im Mai???*

nö ....
hab ich auch nur in nem anderen Thread gefunden ....
aber ich würde das einfach mal auf eigene Faust versuchen bzw. mir mal ein paar Tips von dem boardie einholen der das posting verfasst hat .... :m
muß ja wirklich ne richtig coole Sache sein ... |rolleyes


----------

